# مالفرق بين bts و bsc



## حائط برلين (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم شباب بس اريد معرفة الفرق بين 

bts
bsc
pstn
msc

الفرق 
لاني بصراحة محتاج اعرف الفرق:81:


----------



## MIZOMF (29 مارس 2011)

انا ممكن افيدك عن الفرق بين ال bts bsc 
الbts هو الزي يستفيد منه مستخدم الهاتف مباشره عبر هوائايت الراسال والاستقبال بتكون مستطيله الشكل يعني كل ماتشوف برج بيكون فيه هواءيات مستطيله لكن برضو بتكون في هوائيات المايكرو ويف وبتكون دائريه الشكل طيب ما هي فائده هذه المايكرو ويف فائدته بيربط الbts بالbsc وال bsc مهمته هي استقبال ال E1 من msc وارسالها الي كل bts يعني لوفرضنا شركه زين في السودان عندها msc واحد و1000 bsc و10000 bts وكده الي يحصل انو ال msc حايرسل مثلا 256 E1 لكل msc وحايتم توزيعها علي الbts اللي في منطقته وحايتم تحويل الE1 الى قنوات للمستخدم مباشره 
في كتاب اسمو Wireless and Cellular Communications.. William C. Y. Lee حملو وحاينفعك كتيرررر


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (30 مارس 2011)

http://www.howstuffworks.com/framed.htm?parent=question537.htm&url=http://ccnga.uwaterloo.ca/%7Ejscouria/GSM/gsmreport.html

و أيضا ابحث في هذا الموقع عن الـ GSM و عن أي نظام اتصالات تريد معرفته 
و هو في الحقيقة موقع لشرح كيفية عمل أي شي في الدنيا


----------



## حائط برلين (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة لتفاعلهم معي وانشالله في ميزان حساناتكم


----------



## محمد عبدالمعز عيسى (31 مارس 2011)

BTS=Base Transceiver Station
BSC=Base Stations Controller
PSTN=Public Switched Telephone Network
MSC=Mobile Service Switching Center

BTS 
is a module which contains the RF transmission equipment for radio coverage of an individual cell

BSC
is the controller of usually , 20-30 BTS and is responsible for Paging,Channel Allocation,Dynamic power control in MS and BTS,Locating the MS,Handover,Frequency Hopping

MSC
is the primary node in GSM network that provides the interface between the mobile and fixed network , it is the gateway to another networks such as PSTN,PSDN,ISDN .... etc .it is responsible for Charging,Switching and call routing,Service previsions,Communicating with HLRs,Communicating with VLR,Communicating with other MSCs,Control of connected BSCs


PSTN
is the network of the world's public circuit-switched telephone networks. It consists of telephone lines, fiberoptic cables, microwave transmission links, cellular networks, communications satellites, and undersea telephone cables all inter-connected by switching centers which allows any telephone in the world to communicate with any other


----------



## حائط برلين (2 أبريل 2011)

thank you alot


----------



## يوسف السقاف (4 أبريل 2011)

خلوها ،، خلوها 
هذا مشروع تخررجي و انا اقدر افتيك في مسألتك 

نقدر نقول ان الـ BTS و BSC هو عبارة عن جزء من الـ BSS
يعني BSS هو عباره عن كيان ،، يحتوي بداخله على BTS و BSC المربوطان ببعضمها البعض عن طريق وصله اسمها Abis interface

الـ BTS عباره عن الجزء الهوائي المرسل 
والـ BSC عباره عن الجزء التحكمي في البيانات المرسله للـ BTS 

و " اذا اردت ان تسقي احداً فاسقه قطره ، حتى يطلب المزيد " 
وسلامتكم


----------



## حائط برلين (5 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك في مشروع تخرجك 

ثانيا ننظر منك المزيد ياباش مهندس


----------



## AbedAZaben (12 يونيو 2011)

Here's the book which MIZOMF talked about
http://ifile.it/irsqo0/ebooksclub.o...ular_Telecommunications.l_5tx321j1txzkxz1.pdf


----------



## خريجة المدرسين (15 يونيو 2011)

bts هو كل ما موجود مع البرج الكابينة والبرج مرتبطن سوية وكلهم يسمون بال bts
BSC هي وحدة الربط والسيطرة على كل ابراج الشبكة والربط بينهم ب E1
PSTN هي شبكات الهاتف الارضي الاعتيادي اي ليس الجوال او الموبايل 
MSC هي وحدة الربط بين كل ال BSC ,وغيرها من الوحدات الربط الخاصة بخدمات اخرى للموبايل


----------



## eng.loai88 (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

